# windows 10 dell laptop restart loop help!



## DoctorPlague (Oct 27, 2016)

To begin, my laptop had a lot of random errors and shit happening so I decided to reset it to factory and erasing everything completely. During the reset the percentage was at 42% and stuck there for an hour so I got impatient and shutdown boot the laptop back up. After booting it back up it asked me "A configuration change was requested to clear this computer's TPM (Trusted Platform Module) WARNING: Clearing erases information stored on the TPM. You will lose all created keys and access to data encrypted by these keys. Press F12 to clear the TPM, Press ESC to reject the change request and continue." So I pressed the F12 to clear and the next thing that pops up was windows 10 installing screen, it was stuck at 2% so I got impatient and shut down using power button once a gain and now I'm in a restart loop where the computer boots up and fails and says that it will restart for me and after it looped twice, Dell SupportAssist pops up checking the hardware, after it's done it goes back to the loop. I know I ****ed up hard, so now what am I suppose to do? This laptop has no dvd drive and I don't have any USB to try and recover and I can't open up safe mode for some reason when repeatedly pressing F8. I think this laptop is done for it was $1300.00 CAD too. Also the only two option that pops up while it's trying to boot is F2 for setup and F12 for booting option. Any ideas for a solution?


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 27, 2016)

You will need to contact dell for the recovery usb media to reinstall your OS and applications.  Did it come with 10 preinstalled or an earlier OS?


----------



## DoctorPlague (Oct 27, 2016)

It came with windows 10 and i'll try contacting them


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 27, 2016)

Then there should be a recovery partition on the hard drive that you can boot into to reinstall the OS.  What exact model of laptop do you have?


----------



## DoctorPlague (Oct 27, 2016)

Wait can you explain more about the recovery partition thing? Also the model of my laptop is Dell Inspiron 7559

I also called and what the service person said was to get an 8gb usb or drive and download windows 10 os thing from the internet to the usb and install it onto the laptop with the usb


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 27, 2016)

I was gonna suggest that but didn't know if it would read the key from the bios.  There still should be a recovery partition on it.  I'll check that model number out when I get home later.

Of course if you have any important data on there that you need, you'll have to remove the hard drive and transfer the data.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 27, 2016)

As far as I can tell, this model doesn't have the recovery built in.  You'll need to follow the procedure here to download an image and put it on a usb to reinstall 10 and all apps.

http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/OSISO


----------



## DoctorPlague (Oct 27, 2016)

Ok that is actually what the guy on the phone is telling me to do. Right now I'm downloading the file onto my 32GB USB and I'll come back to the thread with the result

ok it's not working, I feel like I just ****ed up my laptop. Now it's loading the windows logo and just crashes. Also the crash stop code is NTFS_FILE_SYSTEM.

I also have this thing called ST1000LM014-1EJ164 - Partition 1

In the media driver from BIOS Boot tab


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 28, 2016)

What did you do when you booted to the usb?  You have to delete all existing partitions and start over.


----------



## DoctorPlague (Oct 28, 2016)

Actually I think the reason why the usb boot did not work is because something went wrong during the download, the file was only 4GB where it should be 5.8GB. Let me try downloading again from the other computer.

Also what I did when I boot the usb was that I change the boot order or priority and make the USB boot the #1.

I also think my laptop did have a partition because before I got impatient and ****ed everything over, the laptop did asked me to reinstall windows which then I got impatient and shutdown during the installation of windows and now for whatever reason, it doesn't automatically ask me to reinstall windows anymore. So now I have to download the windows installer on the dell website onto my usb which I then boot the laptop using the usb to reinstall windows. But it seems like the download had some issues so now I'm gonna redownload.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 28, 2016)

So where are you currently in this situation?  Have you tested the hard drive for errors?


----------



## DoctorPlague (Nov 1, 2016)

I got it to boot from my usb and resetted everything. The computer is now good but im having a new problem, everytime the computer is put to sleep, after i reopen it, the screen started to flash with random static. The temporary fix is to shutdown with power button and load it back up.


----------



## DoctorPlague (Nov 1, 2016)

But other than that it's good except for a few missing dell programs but i dont really care about those. (Dell SupportAssist.. etc)


----------

